# awesome grilled green onions



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay so I learned this in Mexico(dont remember if I posted this before)
when cooking on your charcoal grill, take some green onions scallions etc and put them in tinfoil. put butter on them and then lightly sprinkle with dark soy sauce. wrap tightly and put on a cast iron skillet and place DIRECTLY on the coals. cook about 10 minutes each side. the ends of the onions should be charred. yum


----------

